# Too hard on them ?



## eric (Sep 17, 2003)

You know I kind of feel bad for these people, maybe we are a little hard on them.  I mean think about it, living in a country constantly in the shadow of the US, having a military our boyscouts could defeat, not even having a their own language.  They can't even decide if they should speak French or English.

Must really suck having a second rate health care system, an economy almost totally dependent on us, and being thought of as America's little brother.

You know I can't even think of a product, service, of industry that they are know for. Oh excuse me, I just thought of one, Bacon, hey that's great they have a national product.

But despite this they are proud ! And why shouldn't they be, look at all their country has done !  At very least they produce a hell of a hockey team !

Oh that's right, the NEW JERSEY DEVILS won the cup ! I retract my last statement .


----------



## janeeng (Sep 17, 2003)

hahahahah, that was great eric! and damn right about NEW JERSEY!!!!!!


----------



## vyxen (Sep 21, 2003)

America's little brother is how arrogant Americans percieve us. Second rate health care? Yes, that's why our life expectancy is higher and the child mortality rate is lower than yours. Oh, and economy dependent on yours? You're supposed to be a CEO but don't understand the very rudimentary aspects of the world economy?


----------



## jimnyc (Sep 21, 2003)

The average life expectancy in the USA is currently 77.2 and in Canada it is 78.5. 

Given the vast differences between the countries, I'll give up a year of my life and live here! You guys can utilize that extra year to get liver transplants and maybe finally grow a backbone.

The infant mortality rate in the USA is 6.9 per 1000 compared to that of 5.5 per 1000 in Canada.

I wonder what the total population difference is? I wonder if Canada has to deal with all the poverty stricken areas and immigrants as the USA does?

So given the completely different lifestyles, and the fact that the USA population is infinite times more complex, there really isn't as much of a difference as YOU would make it out to be.

Now, please enlighten us about the rudimentary aspects of world economy. Since you brought it up, I'm sure you can give us a great breakdown. Were waiting...


----------



## jimnyc (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vyxen _
> *America's little brother is how arrogant Americans percieve us. Second rate health care? Yes, that's why our life expectancy is higher and the child mortality rate is lower than yours. Oh, and economy dependent on yours? You're supposed to be a CEO but don't understand the very rudimentary aspects of the world economy? *



Oh, and it's PERCEIVE.

Shall we calculate the educational differences between countries as well? If your posts are of any indication, canada is severely lacking.


----------



## jimnyc (Sep 21, 2003)

From http://www.worldlit.ca/facts.html

*In Canada* 

22% of adult Canadians have serious problems dealing with printed materials. 

About 45% of new Canadian jobs created in this decade will require at least 16 years of education. 

Canadians with the lowest level of literacy skills have an unemployment rate of 26% compared to 4% for Canadians with the highest literacy levels. 

Nearly 1.4 million Canadian children 15 years of age and younger are living in low-income homes. 34% of children from the lowest income families do not complete their high school education. 

60% of Canadians on social assistance have not completed high school.  *This is where fatty Vyxen is categorized!*LOL

42% of Native Canadians do not graduate from high school, compared to 22% in the non-native population. 

Almost three-quarters of 626 Canadian companies surveyed feel that they have a significant problem with functional literacy in some part of their organization. 

Only 10% of Canadians see illiteracy as part of our economic problems.


----------



## vyxen (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jimnyc _
> *Now, please enlighten us about the rudimentary aspects of world economy. Since you brought it up, I'm sure you can give us a great breakdown. Were waiting... *



Those aren't the only differences between nations. A higher murder rate and violent crime rate and higher poverty rate seperate us, too.

Oh, and since you want to go there, it is WE'RE (we are). 1) All developed economies depend on trade. 2) There is not one single developed economy that relies on trade with one nation alone. 3) Try what that idiot Buchanan wants and see how long you last. I'm guessing not very long. There isn't a working model of isolationism since the industrial revolution.

Oh, and for a country so dependent on the US, isn't it...funny that while you guys lost a million jobs or so we gained jobs? That recession didn't affect us one bit. In fact, our dollar gained 20 cents on the US dollar and Euro during that time.

Ah, and for the fatty and ill-educated comments, thank you for reminding me why I rarely come to this depraved shit hole anymore.


----------



## jimnyc (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vyxen _
> *Those aren't the only differences between nations. A higher murder rate and violent crime rate and higher poverty rate seperate us, too.
> 
> Oh, and since you want to go there, it is WE'RE (we are). 1) All developed economies depend on trade. 2) There is not one single developed economy that relies on trade with one nation alone. 3) Try what that idiot Buchanan wants and see how long you last. I'm guessing not very long. There isn't a working model of isolationism since the industrial revolution.
> ...



So saying a country cannot rely on just one other country alone for trade is what you have to tell us about the rudimentary aspects of world economy?

The canadian unemployment rate is at about 8% while the US is at about 6%! Get your facts straight before spouting off like the whale you are.

You don't like my comments about you being illiterate? Come back when you have a proper education then. Learn to properly research before making asinine statements. 

By the way, it's SEPARATE!


----------



## vyxen (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jimnyc _
> *So saying a country cannot rely on just one other country alone for trade is what you have to tell us about the rudimentary aspects of world economy?
> 
> The canadian unemployment rate is at about 8% while the US is at about 6%! Get your facts straight before spouting off like the whale you are.
> ...



I'm the whale. It's fucktarts such as yourself that should be castrated to ensure that you never reproduce fellow garbage.


----------



## janeeng (Sep 22, 2003)

I guess Jim was right, your saying your a whale, whales are fat!! And I think Jim produced a very intelligent offspring, who happens to be related to me, and if you have something to say about that, then come see me! you have such a freagon problem and feel that your just such the high and mighty thing here, and come up with some really shitty stuff, but that's right, your just a freagon genius and the rest know nothing.  You also talk about privacy and being married and all the other shit you talk, but to me, someone that talks some of your trash, obviously is street trash or not making  your man happy! But, that's my opinion and I am sure you will try to put me down, but that's cool, don't care.


----------



## jimnyc (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vyxen _
> *I'm the whale. It's fucktarts such as yourself that should be castrated to ensure that you never reproduce fellow garbage. *



I guess I hit REAL CLOSE to home! Are you angry because once again I am correct, or because now everyone knows you are a fat illiterate slob?


----------



## vyxen (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jimnyc _
> *I guess I hit REAL CLOSE to home! Are you angry because once again I am correct, or because now everyone knows you are a fat illiterate slob? *



No more close to home than kurtz bringing up your parenting skills, eh?


----------



## janeeng (Sep 22, 2003)

Hey bitchface do you have kids? I doubt it, but if you did, and you have a Daugther, you going to teach her how to be a TRAMP HO like yourself???

My Nephew is being brought up very well, and his Father is doing a GREAT job at it! HO BITCH!


----------



## jimnyc (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vyxen _
> *No more close to home than kurtz bringing up your parenting skills, eh? *



Sure, his ignorance was almost as painful as yours! LOL

I'm being insulted by a homosexual and an illiterate chick that hasn't a clue on when to stop eating!

Whatever shall I do?


----------



## vyxen (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by janeeng _
> *Hey bitchface do you have kids? I doubt it, but if you did, and you have a Daugther, you going to teach her how to be a TRAMP HO like yourself???
> 
> My Nephew is being brought up very well, and his Father is doing a GREAT job at it! HO BITCH! *



Damn hypocrite. Weren't you the one telling that 14 year old brat to watch his language, but look at yourself.


----------



## janeeng (Sep 22, 2003)

I am not 14 stupid, so if I choose to curse on here, I think I am old enough to do so, or is it that your too young to handle it?


----------



## vyxen (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by janeeng _
> *I am not 14 stupid, so if I choose to curse on here, I think I am old enough to do so, or is it that your too young to handle it? *



I was talking about Dom and the way you handled him when he used foul language. You're still a hypocrite.


----------



## Joan (Sep 22, 2003)

First you call my son a "fucktart" - then abuse others for using foul language?  Just who died and made you God?  This coming from an "educated" employed woman - and I quote:

Yes, thank you thank you. In honour of my birthday, I rolled up a picture of two gay guys going at it and put it in my coochie!

You really are quite the lady.  Now don't even think of going toward my grandson, or you will be buying much more than even you can handle!


----------



## janeeng (Sep 22, 2003)

If you say so! of course, makes no sense, just because I told a 14 year old to watch his mouth, how does that make me a hypocrite? I am a lot older than him! But, whatever you say, your the so called intelligent one here.


----------



## vyxen (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joan _
> *First you call my son a "fucktart" - then abuse others for using foul language?  Just who died and made you God?  This coming from an "educated" employed woman - and I quote:
> 
> Yes, thank you thank you. In honour of my birthday, I rolled up a picture of two gay guys going at it and put it in my coochie!
> ...



Uh no, I didn't tell her off for using foul language, I told her off because she made Dom apologize to the board for using the language that she is now using.

Hah, and what are you going to do? Somehow grab me from the monitor and choke me to death?

Just curious...what is vbulletin's policy on threats and hate propaganda (against Muslims, the French and Canadians)?


----------



## jimnyc (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vyxen _
> *Uh no, I didn't tell her off for using foul language, I told her off because she made Dom apologize to the board for using the language that she is now using.
> 
> Hah, and what are you going to do? Somehow grab me from the monitor and choke me to death?
> ...



vBulletins policy is EXTREMELY clear, they don't have one! I bought the board outright and it is on MY website! Go complain if you like though:
http://www.vbulletin.com

Hate propaganda? FUCK THE BROWN MOTHERFUCKERS, FUCK THE COWARDS, and most definitely FUCK THE LOSERS NORTH OF THE BORDER! 

I'll spread whatever hate I damn well please on my website. YOU joined and acknowledged the TOS, YOU can just as easily take your fat ass and leave!

AND YET AGAIN, it is VBULLETIN for the spelling impaired from canada.


----------



## Joan (Sep 22, 2003)

YOU are the one posting on a United States Message board!  If you are not guilty of spreading hateful slander toward the American people, then I will shut up!  But until that time, I will say anything I feel like saying - remember - this is America - land of the free!  Stick your rules and threats the same place you stuck that picture!


----------



## vyxen (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joan _
> *YOU are the one posting on a United States Message board!  If you are not guilty of spreading hateful slander toward the American people, then I will shut up!  But until that time, I will say anything I feel like saying - remember - this is America - land of the free!  Stick your rules and threats the same place you stuck that picture! *



Heh, in case you haven't noticed, I've refrained from sweeping generalizations and attacks on the American people. Oh, and even in America it is illegal to threaten bodily harm, BTW. Freedom of speech isn't absolute.


----------



## Joan (Sep 22, 2003)

And would you be kind enough to tell me who is being threatened with bodily harm?


----------



## NightTrain (Sep 22, 2003)

Wowa!   A Full Fledged Flame Fest!

I need a beer.


----------



## janeeng (Sep 23, 2003)

What she was referring to was when I said to her if she has such a problem, then come see me in NJ! now, I didn't threat, but for such an intelligent person, she claims it is.  She is still welcome to come though!  I can look back at all the posts on here, and see that SHE is the one and her friend the Teacher, that started with me, so I will defend myself.  The Teacher, who claims to know all on SARS doubted what I said on it.  None of it matters anyway, coming from a little girl with a BIG mouth! and that's about all you have vyxen, is just that, a BIG MOUTH! with nothing to back it all up with.


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Oct 28, 2003)

>You know I kind of feel bad for these people, maybe we are a little hard on them. <

Hard on US??  Our national pastime is making fun of Americans!  And you thought it was hockey or curling!  What a putz.  Have you never heard of the shows "Talking to Americans" or "This Hour has 22 Minutes"?  Rick Mercer is not laughing WITH you - he is laughing AT you!

http://radio.cbc.ca/programs/thismorning/sites/a&e/mercer_010330.html

>I mean think about it, living in a country constantly in the shadow of the US<

Um.  We both live in the Northern Hemisphere.  The Land of the Midnight Sun is part of Canada. Who is in whose shadow?

>having a military our boyscouts could defeat<

http://www.hamilton-scourge.city.hamilton.on.ca/stoney.htm

Wow.  Better send the boyscouts next time.  LOL

>not even having a their own language. <

Um. English. Let's see.  What country is that language from?  What do Americans speak?  Good questions.  Check out my website and read items one, two, three and five.  Then enrol in remedial English for Dummies (subtitled - English as a Second Language for those from the Lost Colonies - Learning How to Speak the Proper Queen's English in Three Easy Steps)

http://members.shaw.ca/uncle_red_dog/2000November8.htm

>They can't even decide if they should speak French or English.<
Actually, we can, and those of us who are bilingual speak the appropriate language in any given situation.  For example, we use English to take money from stupid Americans like you, and French in the bedroom or if speaking to any of our other "allies" when an American neo-conservative is in the room.  How many languages do you speak? It is a sign of intelligence, not indecision, you mental midget.

P.S.  Pidgeon English or "English" that has devolved through interbreeding with slaves and learning the slave dialects don't count as second languages, Einstein.  What d'yall think o' them thar apples? 

>Must really suck having a second rate health care system<

That's the funniest thing you've said yet. 

"The United States, for example, pays more per capita on health care than any other country, yet in overall quality its care ranks 37th in the world."

http://www.rferl.org/nca/features/2000/06/F.RU.000621122505.html

http://action.web.ca/home/wnc/alerts.shtml?sh_itm=4ab969eadd5da67d1d8851126e2ce766

http://www.davidgratzer.com/report1/5.html

"Canada ranks first in health status. This category includes life expectancy, healthy life expectancy (years lived free-of-disability), the percent of population not expected to survive to age 40, self-reported health status, and the prevalence of smoking, alcohol consumption and obesity in the population."

>an economy almost totally dependent on us<

You've got me there.  You are indeed our largest trading partner.  But ... guess what?  That's a two way street.  We are YOUR largest trading partner too.  Our economies are interdependent.  You might want to be a bit nicer.  EU has been calling us a lot more often ever since you put the chimp in office.

http://www.census.gov/foreign-trade/top/dst/2002/12/balance.html

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/bw/20031024/bs_bw/nf200310241823db046

You might want to check respective government deficits and the balance of payments before making the comment of exactly WHO is dependent on WHO.

>and being thought of as America's little brother.<

I could kick my older brother's ass by the time I was 12.  What's your point?

>You know I can't even think of a product, service, of industry that they are know for. <

Let me help:
Oil
Natural Gas
Hydro
Water
Lumber
Talent (actors, musicians, comedians - essentially - many of the people you look up to in our society that are smarter than you - are Canadians)
Diplomacy (4 syllables - I know George, it is a big word, but you can say it too if you keep practicing)
Maple Syrup
real beer instead of piss water
toques
funny fur hats
baby seal jelly (a delicacy here)
police who actually catch bad guys regardless of their race
Shana Twain
... my fingers tire of this exercise ... I could go on but have a sudden urge to watch music videos ... goodbye

>But despite this they are proud ! <

You got one thing right you dumb Yank.

>And why shouldn't they be, look at all their country has done !<

Careful.  Keep it up and you'll have me blindly waving my flag like some dumb ass Texas Republican.

>At very least they produce a hell of a hockey team !

Oh that's right, the NEW JERSEY DEVILS won the cup ! I retract my last statement .<

Check their citizenship papers.  What percentage of NHL players are American born?  You know our national sport must be a great success when America the Great imports it for their very own.  Anybody else imported and played American "football" lately?  See point #6 at my site.

http://members.shaw.ca/uncle_red_dog/2000November8.htm

;-)


----------



## jimnyc (Oct 29, 2003)

> Hard on US?? Our national pastime is making fun of Americans! And you thought it was hockey or curling! What a putz. Have you never heard of the shows "Talking to Americans" or "This Hour has 22 Minutes"? Rick Mercer is not laughing WITH you - he is laughing AT you!



Well, you aren't very good at your own pastime! And is Rick Mercer some sort of authority in Canada? So you have hockey, curling AND a comedian. Bravo!   



> Um. We both live in the Northern Hemisphere. The Land of the Midnight Sun is part of Canada. Who is in whose shadow?



You see, we do agree, Canada IS useful!



> http://www.hamilton-scourge.city.ha...n.ca/stoney.htm
> 
> Wow. Better send the boyscouts next time. LOL



Thanks for reminding me how long it's been since Canada had a backbone.



> Um. English. Let's see. What country is that language from? What do Americans speak? Good questions. Check out my website and read items one, two, three and five. Then enrol in remedial English for Dummies (subtitled - English as a Second Language for those from the Lost Colonies - Learning How to Speak the Proper Queen's English in Three Easy Steps)



"enrol" in remedial English? Not the best time to make your errors, Dummy.



> Actually, we can, and those of us who are bilingual speak the appropriate language in any given situation. For example, we use English to take money from stupid Americans like you, and French in the bedroom or if speaking to any of our other "allies" when an American neo-conservative is in the room. How many languages do you speak? It is a sign of intelligence, not indecision, you mental midget.
> 
> P.S. Pidgeon English or "English" that has devolved through interbreeding with slaves and learning the slave dialects don't count as second languages, Einstein. What d'yall think o' them thar apples?



I think you just blew smoke and claimed it as brilliance. Being bi-lingual might be your barometer for intelligence, but it hasn't carried over to national statistics. Maybe taking on a 3rd language will help Canada catch up!



> You've got me there. You are indeed our largest trading partner. But ... guess what? That's a two way street. We are YOUR largest trading partner too. Our economies are interdependent. You might want to be a bit nicer. EU has been calling us a lot more often ever since you put the chimp in office.
> 
> You might want to check respective government deficits and the balance of payments before making the comment of exactly WHO is dependent on WHO.



Sure, and with Canada having 1/10th of the USA's economy. Trust me, we'll survive with or without Canada.



> I could kick my older brother's ass by the time I was 12. What's your point?



And your brother's effeminate ways are our problem in which way? Whatever will he do with no hockey in his future?



> Let me help:
> Oil
> Natural Gas
> Hydro
> ...



I see 2 things on there that are even worth mentioning, Oil & water. The rest is either useless or rubbish.



> You got one thing right you dumb Yank.



So I guess that leaves the score 1-0 in his favor.



> Careful. Keep it up and you'll have me blindly waving my flag like some dumb ass Texas Republican.



I suppose it's better than waving the white flag before any type of aggression even starts. Canada is one step ahead of France, and that's like saying dirt is one step ahead of mud.



> Check their citizenship papers. What percentage of NHL players are American born? You know our national sport must be a great success when America the Great imports it for their very own. Anybody else imported and played American "football" lately? See point #6 at my site.



Hmmmm.... Why is American football infinitely more popular worldwide? And I find it laughable that all the successful Canadians end up moving to the USA where they know they are better off. LOL


----------



## Isaac Brock (Oct 30, 2003)

This whole conversation is bunk as far as I'm concerned.  

Despite what many detractors may think.  Canada is a lovely place to live that outputs its fair share of worth to the world.  This is from my experience both as Canadian and as well travelled person.  Canada is simply a different country from the US no better, no worse.  Canada holds a different set of values than the US.  While a strong military, world leadership and economic clout is important in the US, Canada promotes multiculturalism, social welfare and international citizenry (whether we acheive that is another debate all together).

I have to admitt over the last month I've been a silent observer in the unbased bashing of our instutions and values.  While many if not most people on this board have had a voice of moderation, which I respect greatly, I do take offense to the "Canada does everything wrong, and is dirt (or close to it)" attitude that I've read too often.

While bashing those who do not argue but banter may be fun, realize that your subject matter also affects others, who would prefer to argue rationally and who's country you are degrading.  I for one love the US even though it's different and i can't see someone disliking Canada if they've even spent a lot of time in it.


----------



## jimnyc (Oct 31, 2003)

Isaac, let me be the first to personally apologize to you, as it was obviously my writing that prompted you to post. Yet again, my "generalization" was meant to be towards the previous poster, not Canadians as a whole. Condemning my response without acknowledging what prompted it seems to make you a bit biased.

This thread was well over a month old when "Johnny Canuck" decided to reply. HE lashed out and insulted Americans as a whole. I'm sure there were better ways to reply, but should we have just ignored his ramblings? When a Canadian posts insulting remarks aimed at the US, I don't see you jumping in to stop them.

Since we don't know the poster as an individual, we can only respond to what he initially posted. I suppose the "tit for tat" is a bit amateurish, but at least shows that everyone cares for their respective countries.

Prior posts in this section were mostly started as a result of a now banned member with a lack of people skills (Vyxen). I'm sure you see the decline in "mudslinging" since she was ousted.

Does it still lean towards a USA view? Sure, but then again, this is the "US Message Board".

I'm sorry that you were offended.


----------

